# 3 way towers strange port location



## showagon (Apr 30, 2008)

ok, so im designing these multi purpose towers for my room, and i would go ahead and build them if the ports weren't in such a strange place, so im just wondering if i should re-locate the ports or will it not affect the sound?









some more specs:
using Alpine Type R 6 1/2 component set
pair 10" kappa perfects

one sub is tuned to 40Hz and will be on it's own amp and only be turned on when i want to go deaf, its the middle sub and the port comes out just above it

the other sub is tuned to 22 Hz and the port comes out at the top, it will have the ability to be run off it's own amp or passively crossed and amped with the component set.

the towers are about 4 feet tall


----------

